# Sell me on stihl



## Jig (Apr 15, 2013)

I have all echo equipment, and it works wonderfully. A friend of mine has a landscaping business and swears by stihl (actually ditched echo), and is attempting to convince me to purchase stihl for the rest of my pieces. I have an echo trimmer, blower and chainsaw. I am in search of an edger and likely a hedge trimmer. Should i go stihl? I am a homeowner, using for maintenance of my own property, a .18 acre corner lot.


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a stihl ms260 that I love. I also have a echo cs360t that I love. If you like echo stay echo. All that really matters is that it starts when you pull the cord and cuts when you pull the trigger.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 16, 2013)

Why did you post power tool questions in the hand tool forum?


----------



## Jig (Apr 16, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Why did you post power tool questions in the hand tool forum?



Because its listed as :

"Forum: Hand Held Equipment and Tools
Axes, blowers, hedge trimmers, log rollers etc."

Ive never seen a hand powered blower. Not trying to be rude.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 16, 2013)

Jig said:


> I have all echo equipment, and it works wonderfully. A friend of mine has a landscaping business and swears by stihl (actually ditched echo), and is attempting to convince me to purchase stihl for the rest of my pieces. I have an echo trimmer, blower and chainsaw. I am in search of an edger and likely a hedge trimmer. Should i go stihl? I am a homeowner, using for maintenance of my own property, a .18 acre corner lot.



The way I see it, if you're happy with echo equipment, there's no need to change, and learn the ins and outs of another brand, unless you are bored. I use stihl because I wanted something different.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeap Stay with the Echo Equipment if you like it.To each his own.Why spend the extra money for Heavy 4 Mix Stuff or models that you would have to weed through the cheesy homeowner stihl stuff to get less quality than what you already have.:msp_wink:


----------



## cattoon (Apr 16, 2013)

*My recommendation fwiw*

Take a look at the Stihl KM 90R. I own one with the pole saw attachment. You could purchase the power head with the edger attachment and then add other attachments as you need them. I have no complaints about my KM at all, great piece of equipment. And when my FS 76 trimmer gives up the ghost, I will buy the trimmer attachment.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2013)

Jig said:


> Because its listed as :
> 
> "Forum: Hand Held Equipment and Tools
> Axes, blowers, hedge trimmers, log rollers etc."
> ...



You're right. My fault. I appologize.


----------



## bigredd (Apr 20, 2013)

For homeowner use, the reliability of power equipment is much more influenced by proper maintenance and avoiding bad fuel that clogs the carbs than it is Equipment Brand.


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 20, 2013)

For reliability I like a good machete! Fiskars Brush hook works very well also. For bigger woody stems the Swedish brush axe is awesome. I do not like the gas powered trimmers, as none of them will take a long term storage well, then put right back to service without tinkering with, unless you are meticulous about preservation storage procedures and even then, you still may have to tinker to get things brought back to service come trimming season. Maybe someone needs to develope micro diesel power for the small powered tools? That would be something!


----------



## battlefordguy (May 10, 2013)

Maybe someone needs to develope micro diesel power for the small powered tools? That would be something!


Wouldnt that be something. Who doesn't like. Diesel?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 10, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> Maybe someone needs to develope micro diesel power for the small powered tools? That would be something!
> 
> 
> Wouldnt that be something. Who doesn't like. Diesel?:msp_thumbsup:



Aside from needing 3/8 cable for a pull cord, that would be great.


----------



## sea2summit (May 10, 2013)

Can't beat the stihl kombi system if you know you need more than one powertool. I've got the CM130R with weed eater, blower and poll saw and there are few days out of the year I don't seem to be using it especially the blower. My next head for it will be the edger and might get their little micro tiller for the right price.


----------



## magictoad (May 19, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> Maybe someone needs to develope micro diesel power for the small powered tools? That would be something!
> 
> 
> Wouldnt that be something. Who doesn't like. Diesel?:msp_thumbsup:



Now thats funny you should mention that as i was thinking of converting a RC car engine to operate a pair of scissors to trim my beard :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

